# Matshita UJ-840D kann kein RAW-DAO mehr



## koka123 (21. Oktober 2006)

Habe Asus A6Va Lap mit UJ-840D DVD-Combo Brenner. Und seit ich XP neuinstalliert habe, brennt das Teil nix musica mehr. Saftware geht. Also Daten und Progs. is ok.
Fehlermeldung: RAW-DAO nicht unterstützt.

Wie sage ich dem Brenner, dass er das doch kann? (Hat er ja schon mal...)

Schon ausprobiert: Rohlinge verschiedener Marken, diverse Brennprogramme, neue Firmware gesucht und nicht gefunden, Neuinstallation, RTFM, STFW, Foren...

Ach ja: XPHome mit Recovery-CD installiert, danach mit bordeigenem Prog. von Fat32 nach NTFS konvertiert.

Hat jemand einen  `heißen´ Tip?


----------

